
Ford's new car will force you to obey the speed limit - eplanit
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/24/ford-smax-speed-limit/
======
jakeogh
I'm with krapp: "Self-driving cars are potentially the greatest threat to
human freedom since the advent of the internet."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6982537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6982537)

~~~
classicsnoot
@krapp makes an incredibly valid point if you look at the autonomous car as a
pairing of an android phone and a kia.

if you look at it more like leaves on the surface of a creek, i think the true
power of autonomous travel becomes clearer. I know in this place the love of
profit is paramount, but i firmly believe we should strive towards resembling
the electron and not the intention behind the key press when it comes to
infrastructure.

------
marssaxman
Well, I won't buy one. Too much automation in modern cars already; it should
be a tool that does what I want it to, not an implementation of some
manufacturer's impression of what I ought to want instead.

~~~
classicsnoot
If you were going to design a tool for moving your self and 80 lbs of objects
up to 80 miles from yourself and you wanted to do it in an hour or less, would
it really be a gas powered aluminum box on a steel chassis with rubber feet?

~~~
marssaxman
No, I'd use an electric motor.

------
DigitalSea
Yes please.

Far too many people are killed due to the fact people think they're driving on
a race track, people only stop to think of the consequences after they've
disabled or killed someone and it needs to end. In my city here in Australia
we have 40km enforced school zones where children are crossing, this only
comes into effect a couple of hours in the morning and afternoon on school
days. It would be interesting to see how this system could adapt to variable
speed conditions such as school zones without becoming annoying and causing
motorists to always disable the speed limiting mode thus rendering the feature
pointless.

I really like this idea though. It definitely should be rolled out everywhere
and be a standard feature going forward. If such a feature means you can get
lower insurance premiums, I would be all for having this feature enabled if my
car supported it.

~~~
classicsnoot
i imagine some sort of circadian rhythm based around regional import/export.
If autonomous vehicles become the order of the day, there will be much less
'road access'.

in terms of insurance, if the roads become phone lines and the vehicles
signal, your trips would make you money should the system make you late or
hurt you. if people could swallow a "transparent car tax" the companies that
bid to solve infrastructure problems and maintain the System would be on the
hook for errors.

the point of personal vehicles is commerce stimulus IMO and it is a money sink
that profits very few and hurts a cluckton of others. I know people profit
from mobility but cars do not create opportunity, they just expose it.

It is like a huge water slide that you pay to use after you buy a tube and a
water tank and some weird squirting device that wets the slide for you and a
couple stickers to prove you bought them all.

if i have to pay for a tube, i prefer the lazy river.

------
beamatronic
To paraphrase Bill Gates, "80 MPH ought to be enough for anybody"

~~~
eplanit
[http://hypebeast.com/2015/3/elon-musk-believes-that-itll-
soo...](http://hypebeast.com/2015/3/elon-musk-believes-that-itll-soon-be-
illegal-for-humans-to-drive)

